# Brandungsangeln auf Borkum



## Zanderjunky (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo Angelfreunde,da ich in einer Woche nach Borkum fahre, brauche ich noch einige Info;s von euch,gibt es einen Angelshop,einen Kutter für Pilktouren oder was wird vom Strand gefangen und wie wird gefischt???#c Kann man dort gut Wattis graben ??? Danke für eure Info;s schon mal vorab!!!!! Ciao Zanderjunky#a


----------



## Tüskendör (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Borkum*

Moin von der Insel... 
diesen Text unten hatte ich mal irgendwo geschrieben, irgendwo stehen noch Tipps zum Wolfsbarsch explizit.
Wattwürmer: kann man m.W. hier nicht kaufen (was auch kaum jemand tun würde). Wo es noch erlaubt ist welche zu graben weiss ich nicht, im Watt (ankommend gleich hinter der "Reede" rechts) wird es wohl weitgehend geduldet, etwas abseits rechter Hand der "Wattwander-Route". Mühseliger, touristisch unschöner, aber gestattet müsste es auch in den südlichsten Buhnenfeldern des Südstrandes gehen (ist nicht zu dumm, weil man da auch gleich angeln kann - was man hier an Grabezeit länger braucht, hat man an gespartem Weg mehrfach wieder raus).

In der Zeit wo du da bist gehen 2 vernünftige Sachen:
 In den beschriebenen Buhnenfeldern angelst du am besten auf Aal, oder Wolfsbarsch/Makrele... wegen der Unzahl an wurmfressenden Krebsen, Wollhand-/Strandkrabben und co. wirst du es hier wahrscheinlich schnell auf Blinker, Spinner oder Fischfetzen an Glaskugel/Pose/Floß umsteigen. 

Oder du gehst irgendwo an der Nordseite am Strand "richtig" Brandungsangeln, da die Badestrände zu der Zeit wegfallen, bleiben dir rund 12 km guter Strand mit den besten Fängen zwischen der Nordspitze bis 600m rechts. Ohne Erfahrung suchst du dir erst eine vergleichsweise hohe Stelle (wo du lange gegen das auflaufende Wasser angeln kannst, ohne stehts den Platz wechseln zu müssen) , dann einen Prieleinlauf oder eine tiefe Stelle zum "reinschmeissen" . Du musst dir (zumindest beim ersten Mal) deinen Angelplatz beim niedrigsten Wasserstand ansehen: sonst fängst du wenig bis nix...  ;-)
Wenn du oft angelst werden wir uns sicher treffen...



"ZU" erfolgreich war ich in diesem Jahr noch nicht, am Nordstrand fängt man aber immer zumindest seine 2, 3 sehr gut maßigen Fische (Kliesche, Wolfsbarsch, Scholle, Flunder (etwa in der Häufigkeitsreihenfolge)

."....  auf Borkum geht viel - aber eben auch nicht immer und überall. Ich bin absoluter Anfänger (vergangenes Jahr richtig angefangen, vorher ein büsschen Ostsee-Erfahrung aus der Jugend, scheint aber dort auch insgesamt "weniger"geworden zu sein). Der beste Strandabschnitt für Scholle und Wolfsbarsch ist der sogn. Nordstrand (nicht verwechseln mit "Nordbad"!!!), von der Nordspitze und bis etwa 600 m ostwärts. Hier habe ich bisher immer gefangen, nur eine Sitzung (im Winter bei Schneegriesel) verlief mal mau. Ist auch der schönste und einsamste Strand, mit Blick auf Juist und sonst nur Natur: Wasser und Strand/Dünen. Leider von Ort bös weit weg und mit Auto nicht zu erreichen, bis zum Wattwurm höchst weit weg - vorher besorgen! Keine Steine, kein Kraut, nahezu null Wollhandkrabben, hänger-frei erfolgreich. "Falscher" oder wenig Wind stört die Platten nicht, nur krasser Südost gefährdet den Fang.

-Buhnenfelder Südstrand (liegt im Südwesten der Insel, ist aber der "südlichste" Strand) sind gut für Aal und Hornhecht, vereinzelt Platte, Dorsch, Wolfsbarsch, Aalmutter  , sehr vereinzelt Makrele und den großen Rest (alles saisonbedingt) . Ihr müsst aber bedenken, dass ich bisher (zumindest bei Wind von vorn) nur rund 40m schmeiße - dass könnte bei größeren Wurfweiten ein Eldorado sein. Zur Wollhandkrabbenhochzeit ist aber vernünftiges Angeln nicht mehr möglich, Vorsicht vor den Buhnenköpfen: sie sind sehr Hänger-trächtig und reichen deutlich weiter seewärts als Mensch zunächst annimmt... am besten bei Superniedrigwasser vorher anschauen (Südostwind). Die gebürtigen Insulaner angeln meist vom sogn. Jugendbad bis zum FKK-Strand, hab ich aber wenig rausgeholt und der Fisch hat es bis zu wirklich tiefem Wasser weit. Die Häfen sollen gut für Meeräschen sein - erfordert aber eine andere Angeltechnik - hab ich noch nicht getestet. Die Buhnenfelder vor der Promenade sind sehr mau, auf dem nach Seekarte sehr vielversprechendem Hooge Hörn (Osten der Insel, mit Wattfahrrinne und Muschelbänken) hatte ich trotz mehrfacher Versuche NUR Nullnummern... eigentlich unbegreiflich. Und grundsätzlich: für jemanden der rund 40 m schmeißt NUR bei AUFLAUFENDEM Wasser. Mit Ausnahme von Hornhecht gilt alles für das "echte" Brandungsangeln, was beim Blinkern, Spinnen, Zocken- und "ich-wees-nicht-wat" geht, weiß ich nicht. Fürs erste...
T


----------



## Tüskendör (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Borkum*

äh, ach so: Kutter weiss ich nicht ob da noch einer fährt. Einen echten Angelladen gibt es nicht, auf der Reede hat "Dat Bouwhus" eine kleinere Auswahl an Sachen.... Für den Angelsee des hiesigen Angelvereins musst du dich selbst erkundigen und auch abtalern....


----------



## Zanderjunky (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Borkum*

#r Moin Tüskendör,

vielen Dank für deine Insiderinfo`s,das hört sich  ja garnicht so schlecht an !
Ich dachte immer wegen den vielen Seehunden,ist etwas schwierig den Fisch
an den Haken zu bekommen#c aber so wie du das beschreibst,muß es ja
doch ganz gut klappen. Ab Samstag 31.07.04 wohnen wir Westerstr. 2 vielleicht
hast du ja Lust,mir das ganze Vorort mal zu zeigen,einfach mal schellen bei Marga Haschke ich hoffe bis dann Ciao Zanderjunky#a


----------



## Tüskendör (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Borkum*

Moin Zanderjunky,

so machen wir das. Für den folgenden Dienstag rechnen ein paar Vorhersagemodelle ziemlich plausibel den (für den Nordstrand/Brandungsangeln) höchst günstigen NNE-Wind....  Vielleicht zeigst du mir Montag oder Mittwoch den fängigen Umgang mit der Spinnrute (Wolfsbarsch, Makrele) in den Buhnenfeldern... Fisch wird da sein. Bis Sonntag und ab Donnerstag bin ich arbeitsmäßig voll eingespannt, da geht für mich leider nix...
Du hörst von mir, bis denne...


----------



## Zanderjunky (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Borkum*

Alles klar Tüskendör,                                                                              du kannst ruhig schon Samstag vorbeischauen!! Halt es ohne fischen eh nicht lange aus bis dann Zanderjunky#g


----------



## Tüskendör (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Borkum*



			
				Zanderjunky schrieb:
			
		

> #r Moin Tüskendör,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Insiderinfo`s,das hört sich  ja garnicht so schlecht an !
> Ich dachte immer wegen den vielen Seehunden,ist etwas schwierig den Fisch
> ...




   Das mit dem Seehund sehe ich locker. Zwar spielt der bisweilen neugierig mit Wasserkugeln, .... und dort wo er ne halbe Stunde rumgeplanscht hat lohnt es sich gewiß nicht mehr sein Vorfach reinzuschmeissen - aber solange Seehund vor der Insel ist, weiss erfolglos angelnder Mensch eben trotzdem ziemlich sicher, das Fisch da sein MUSS - von Luft und Liebe lebt der Seehund schliesslich auch nicht...
... und in den Buhnenfeldern ist ein jagender Seehund von Vorteil: man weiss dann auf welcher Höhe (Entfernung von der Wasserkante des auflaufenden Wassers) sich der Fisch gerade tummelt, und Mensch findet durch das Beobachten der Seehunde die tieferen Stellen in den NICHT trocken-fallenden Teilen der (in Wurfweite liegenden) strandnahen Zone.
      #a


----------

